
The Handpicked JQuery Plugins CDN - causality
http://www.jque.re/
======
brokentone
Honest question: Does anyone use standalone global jQuery plugins any longer?
I've been using browserify, require, and webpack for so long now, I don't know
if this is interesting to anyone anymore.

~~~
CJefferson
I do.

I have a set of 2 or 3 plugins I use repeatedly. I keep meaning to learn these
new tools, but I can't seem to find anything easy that says "Here is how to
just use these things, on jquery, d3 and one other file, maybe with some
babel", everything seems to dive off in random directions.

~~~
brokentone
Honest answer. Thank you -- and an idea for a blogpost I could help provide
the community.

~~~
CJefferson
I would be interested. I personally just make little graphical demos with
jquery + d3, using babel because I like es6. At the moment my build process is
a shell script which runs babel, and then 'cat' to glue the files together :)

I just download jquery + d3 from their websites.

------
noir_lord
This is a great idea.

I love the UX and the simple examples of usage for the plugins.

Brilliant!.

------
mxpxrocks10
Nice job. The simple examples are sweet.

